
Autodesk Moves Eagle to Subscription Only Pricing - noonespecial
http://hackaday.com/2017/01/19/autodesk-moves-eagle-to-subscription-only-pricing
======
noonespecial
When a blog post on Hackaday blows past 300 comments, you know you've hit a
maker-nerve.

Good news for the KiCAD project I guess.

